
Ask HN: How to pursue an idea involving wilful flouting of laws for higher good? - YogeeKnows
My startup idea involves stepping on Govt. toes and improving what they are doing by 10X times. I can for sure see them coming back at me and trying to stop it. Users are going to love it so much that even If my site asks them to turn off their ad-blocker, or pay yearly subscription they&#x27;ll go for it. I only have enough money now to launch and run the company for an year but not enough if I get into a legal battle against the govt.<p>I see this as same issues faced by Uber and Airbnb.<p>What should be my strategy knowing this?
======
duncan_bayne
Go and speak to a lawyer. Seriously. And good luck - especially with the
stepping on Govt. toes bit, more of that needs to happen :)

